# Show your Business Cards!



## rexbobcat (Feb 28, 2014)

(I'm not sure where to put this)

There have been threads like this in the past but I haven't seen any in a while, so I thought it would be fun to have another showing everybody's business cards. 

I'm almost done designing a new one since I haven't had one in like 2 years and a part of me dies every time I get asked at a school function or something and I don't have one. 

On a side not, design is hard. It's something I want to be good at but it truly escapes me.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 28, 2014)

It is very simple if you know how to use Photoshop and Illustrator.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=67789"/>  It is very simple if you know how to use Photoshop and Illustrator.


  Well yeah, the technical part is pretty easy. But applying design concepts in an aesthetically pleasing  and functional way is the hard part.


----------

